# Weekly Competition 2013-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 R F' U R2 F' U'
*2. *U2 F' U2 R' F U2 F' U2 F'
*3. *R F U' F U F' R' U2
*4. *U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R2 U2
*5. *R2 U' R U' R U2 F2 R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U L2 R' F' L' U B2 L' D U2 L' B'
*2. *L2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 D L2 R D' B F'
*3. *U2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 R2 B R' B' U2 F R U' L' B' R
*4. *L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D R B2 F' R2 B R' D' B
*5. *F2 L F' U2 B R D2 F' U R' U R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' R' F D U L2 Rw2 B F' L' B2 U2 Rw2 D2 L' B F2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L U2 Rw' U2 F' U2 L2 U F2 U B' F Rw' R2 B U Rw' F2 L Rw2
*2. *B2 Rw' F U2 B2 D' R2 B2 Uw2 B Rw Uw' L' Rw' R' D F2 D' Uw B Fw' F U2 B L2 Rw Uw Fw L D' R' D2 R2 D2 Uw' U' L2 R D Fw2
*3. *B2 Fw2 F L2 F' U B' Uw2 B' D' Rw B' F D R B2 Uw' R F' Uw U Fw' L Rw2 D F Rw2 U' B' L U2 Fw' Uw' L2 D' L' F' D' Uw' L2
*4. *R' Fw L Rw2 R' F L' D' U' Rw' D2 U' Fw2 F' D Rw2 Fw Rw' B Fw D' U F2 L2 F' Rw' D' U Rw D2 L2 Rw Uw2 F2 Uw2 B F' D L R
*5. *Uw' F2 D' Uw' F2 D B2 U2 Fw F' Rw R Uw2 L R Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw U' Rw Fw Rw' B Fw2 D U B' D' Rw2 U B2 Fw D L F2 Uw2 B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' B L' Dw2 Uw' Rw' R' U Rw2 Bw L2 Bw2 L' Dw Lw2 Rw D Uw' U' B2 Uw' R' U F2 D2 U' L Uw' U2 Lw2 B2 Dw Bw' D' B2 Dw Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 R Fw2 L F D' Dw2 Rw' U2 Bw' Dw' F Lw' U2 L R2 Dw' Rw2 Fw' D2 U'
*2. *Rw2 B F' U' Lw' R' Dw2 Lw' Rw' Bw U' Fw2 Lw' U Rw Bw F' Dw U2 Fw D2 Fw2 F Uw' L2 Rw Uw Lw Bw Lw' Dw' Rw2 B Fw Lw2 Rw' U' Lw2 R' B' Fw2 Lw R D' L2 Rw R D U R2 Bw Lw2 F2 D Fw Rw U' B' F2 D
*3. *F2 Dw2 Bw Fw F' Uw2 U2 Fw Rw' D2 B' F U Rw Bw2 Lw' Uw' U2 L B' Bw' U2 Bw' F Lw Uw Rw' F Lw Rw2 Dw Lw R' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Rw' Uw' F2 D2 L2 Rw' B2 L Lw' Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 F2 L R2 D2 Dw Rw' B' Dw' L2 Fw'
*4. *Rw2 B' Rw Dw' U2 Fw' Dw U Rw2 R2 D Lw Rw B Bw Fw D' Dw' Fw U Bw2 Fw' L Lw2 F' D' Lw Rw2 Fw2 Uw U R2 Dw2 U2 B U Bw D Dw U2 L B' L' Lw' Uw' Bw' Uw' F2 Uw2 R D U L' Bw' Dw' Bw' Fw' L2 Lw' R2
*5. *L' Lw' U F' Lw2 Rw' Dw Fw F2 Uw B Lw Dw' Uw R Uw' L' Dw' L' D R Dw U' Fw2 Uw Lw Rw D2 Bw' F D U L B Bw2 Uw' B Bw F2 D2 Dw' F Lw2 R2 B2 D' Bw2 F2 Dw' Rw F' R2 Uw Bw D2 B F D' Uw' Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' D 3U B2 3F D' L 2R' 2B L' 2F2 D2 3U2 R 2D' 3U' L' 3U2 2U' 2R2 3F' 3R2 3U2 U 2B 2U 2L2 3R2 2U' 2B D2 2F' 2L 3R' 2U2 2L 2D2 3U' 2L2 2U2 2L2 R' 2F F2 2L' R' 3F' 2R B 3F 3R2 3U' 2F2 F 2L D2 2D 2B2 3F 2D2 2U2 U 3F' 3U' 2R' D' 2U2 B' 3F' 2U2
*2. *2B2 L R' D' B2 3R2 3F2 L' 2L2 3R2 2D' 2U' 3F' F D 2U 3R' 2F 2D 3R D' R2 D 3U2 U2 F 3R D 2B 2L' 3F 2F' R' 3U F2 R2 2U' B 2U' L 2R' D' 2R2 R 3U 3R' 3U 2U2 B' 3F D' 2U' L 3R 3U 2L 2R2 2F' 2U' 3R' 2B 3F 3U' 2L' 2D' 3R' D' 3R 2B 3R2
*3. *2R' B2 2B2 3F 2L B2 3U R' B2 2D 3R R D2 3R' B 2F2 2U' U' 2B L2 3R 2R2 2B' 2F' 2D U 2B2 3U 2U' F U' 3F R 2D 2U2 L' 2D' 3U' 3F R' 2B2 2L2 R2 3F2 2L 3R' 2R2 2U 2L B' 3F' 2R2 B' 3R 2R 2U2 2R B F' 2D L' 3F2 2R2 2U2 U2 2B 2D R2 D L
*4. *2D2 F 2L F' U' R2 3U' 3F L' 3R' 2B' 2F2 2L' F2 3U' 2U B 2L2 2D2 2L' B2 D 3U' 2R' 2B R' B2 2D 2R R' 2F2 F D2 L' 2R B L' 3U B U' 3R' 2D' 2F2 2U 2F2 2L 2D 2L 3R' B 3U2 2L' 2D' 3F' F 3R2 3U U' L2 R2 2B2 D2 B 2R2 D' U L 3F' 2D' 2B2
*5. *2U2 2L' R 3U2 L2 3U' B' D 2D2 L 2L 2B 3U B 2B 2U2 U2 3R2 3U2 2R2 B F' 3R2 2R 2D' 3R 2R2 R U 2B 2L U2 R2 2U2 L' U' 2F2 L2 2L2 3R2 2R' 3F R2 D 2D 3F F' R' D' 3U 2U2 3R2 B 2L2 2R R2 U' 2R' F2 3U' 2F2 3U2 U' 2B 2L 3U U 2L' B2 3R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 L2 2L2 R' 2D' 2R' 2B 3U2 2R' B2 2F' D2 3R' 3B 3D' B' 3F 3R 2F' 2L' 3L R' 3F2 3U' 2U B' D2 U 3L' B 2F' 2L R2 3U2 2L' 2B 2F2 L' 3U2 U2 2R2 2D2 B' 3B 3F2 3L2 3D' 3U U' L2 D' 2U' U' B' 3R' 2F 2D2 F' 2L 3L' 2R' R' 3F2 3L2 2D2 3F2 3L2 D 3R 2D 2F2 L2 3R' 2R 2D2 2B2 3B' 3U 2F L 3D2 3U' U' 3R' 3F2 2U L2 2L B' 3B2 3D 2U2 2R F R' U 3F L' 3L' R
*2. *3B L' 3L' 2R2 3D2 2L2 R2 2B D' 2D R 2U' B' 2B' 3F' L2 2R' B2 2F F' 3R' 2U' U 2B 3B 2L' 2U' F2 3R' 3B2 2R 3F' 2D2 L 2F2 U' R B2 2B' 3B 3F2 L 3R' 2F2 L2 3F2 L 3U' B 2B' 3U2 R D' 2D2 2R 2F' D 2L2 3L' F' L2 3L' 3B2 L2 3B2 U2 3F2 3U' 3B2 D 3D' 3B' 2F 2R D 3U 3R2 3B2 2D B2 2B2 U2 B' D U 3L' 2D 2U' U F 3U2 2B R' F U2 F L2 2L2 R' 2F2
*3. *2L2 3D2 L U L 2L2 3L2 R F2 2L' 3F2 2D' 3U 2B F2 2D' 2U U' 2F' 2U2 3B' 2F 2D' 2U' 3L' R2 3D2 U2 2F' 2U' 2L 3R 3B F L2 2L 3L 2R' 2D2 R2 3F2 3U R D 2B2 2L 3R2 2R' D' 2U2 3F 3U L 3U' F U2 3F2 2R2 R' 3U' 2U 2L' B' 3R B2 U' F 3D 3U' 3F' 2F 3U2 U' 3L' U2 F' 3D2 R2 3B2 3F 3L R 2U L2 3R' 2R2 2D' 3D 2U 3B' 2D' L' D' F2 D' 3B' F R' 2U2 L
*4. *2D F' D 2D2 3U2 2U2 U2 B' 3B2 D2 2U2 2L2 3L' 3R 3B2 L R' B2 2B 3B2 F2 2L 3L 2B 2F2 3U2 2U L' 2L' 3U' 2U L 2R' R2 D 3D2 3B' 3F' 2L' 2B 2D' 2R' 3D 2U2 2B 3R 2R2 3B 2F2 F2 2R2 2B2 3B2 L2 B 3D' 3R2 F2 2L2 3F' 3R 3F2 3U' 2L2 D L 2R2 R2 2F2 2L' 3R' 3U' 2R' 3F2 D2 3F2 3R' U F2 2R' 2B 2U2 3B 2U' 2L B' 3L 3F D2 2D2 3D' 3R' 2D' 2L 3D2 U 3L 2D2 3D' 2U2
*5. *3U2 2B 3L' 3U 2F2 U' 2L 3U 2U U 2F 3D2 F' D2 2R' R' B2 3F 2U' F' L 3R D2 2D2 U2 2F 3D R' D2 3B' F2 3R' R' B2 U2 2L' 3D2 3R' 2R' D 2L2 D2 2R B2 3R' D2 L 2L 3F' 3L' 2D B' 3D 3F 2D B U2 F 3U' 3F' L2 2R2 2F2 2R2 D2 3L' B 2F 2R 2D 3L2 R2 B2 D2 3U2 3F' 3R' R 2D' 3D2 3B 3R2 3D L' 3U2 L 3L2 2R 2B R2 3D 2L R' 2F R2 2F' 3L2 R2 2D 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' U F' R U' R2 U' R U'
*2. *U' R U' R' F R' U2 R
*3. *U F' R U2 F2 U' R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 L' F R D' L U R' B' F2 L2
*2. *B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L F L R' U' R' U' F2 U'
*3. *R' B' U R' L F2 B' D B U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D F2 D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Uw U' Fw' D2 U2 R2 B U' B2 Fw D2 Fw' Rw' D' B2 U L D2 B2 F Uw2 Rw' R' Uw F2 L' R D2 Uw' U2 L R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw D' Uw R U
*2. *L Rw R2 Fw' D2 B L' B' Fw F D R D' U B Rw R U' B2 Fw F' Rw2 U B' Uw R Uw L D' Uw R2 Fw' R B' Uw2 L2 D Uw2 L' Rw
*3. *D' U' R' B2 D2 Rw2 R' D' F2 Rw B2 R Uw2 Fw2 L2 D Rw2 U B' Uw U Rw2 Uw Fw D U' Fw' Uw2 U' Rw' R' Uw' Rw U Fw Uw' R U' L B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Rw F2 L' F2 Uw2 Rw Fw' Lw2 Dw Uw2 U2 F2 Lw' R2 Uw Fw2 F2 Rw' U' Fw' F U' B' Bw Rw' U L' B' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Bw' D2 Dw' L' Rw R' Fw' R2 Uw Lw2 Dw Fw' L' Lw' R Dw' U2 R' Bw F' Lw2 F2 D' Dw2 U' L U' F
*2. *D2 Dw' Bw Dw Bw' D F' L2 Lw R' Dw Fw2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw R2 Uw U Bw' L2 Lw2 Dw Uw L' B2 Dw' L' Dw2 Fw2 R2 B R' U2 L Uw B' U F2 Lw Uw' Lw' Rw' Fw' L Lw' Rw B' L' Lw' Fw' Lw Fw' F' D' R B2 U R
*3. *R D2 Rw2 R' Uw F' Dw B2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw L2 B2 F D U2 Bw F' D' Uw' Fw D' Fw Uw' Bw' F R Uw' Rw' Fw2 F Lw2 Fw Dw Rw' F' Lw2 F Lw2 R' Dw' Bw U Rw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 D' Dw2 R2 D L2 Rw U2 Lw' Dw' F Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3R 2R R' 2D2 2L D' 3U' R B2 3F' 2L2 2U2 3F2 F 2R R 2D2 U 3R' 2R 3F2 2D 2U' 2R' 2F L 3R 2F2 F' D2 F' 2L2 2B D' 3U2 2L' 3R2 R' U2 3F2 3U' 2U R 3U2 2L' 2B2 2F' D L2 F' 2D2 R2 U 2L' 3R' D R' 2B2 2F D 2B' D' 2D B2 2F2 3U' 2U' U2 2L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 3D2 F L' R' 2D' 3U U' 3R 2R2 2B 3F F R2 2F2 3R2 2B2 3R2 3F2 U' 2B2 F2 3D 3R' U2 2R' 3D' B2 3U F2 D2 2U2 3F' 2F2 3U2 U' 3L D 2D2 L 3R2 2F 3U 2L 3L2 2R 3B2 R B2 U 2L2 2U U L 2D2 2R2 3D2 L2 2F F' U 2F D' 3F 3D2 3L' U' 3F 3R' D2 3D B2 3U L2 3R2 B' 2R' R D' 2D R2 3F2 2L 3D 3R' 2F 3R 2B F' 2L' 3U' 2R' 3F 2D 3D2 U' F 3D' L2 3B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U D L2 U' R2 F' R' B2 U L' B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 F L2 F2
*2. *U2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' L' B2 D' B2 D2 R' D' L' R
*3. *D R2 F2 D' U F2 L2 U' F2 U R B2 U L' D F L B U R' U
*4. *F2 D L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B F' D' B' L B D' U F
*5. *U B2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L' U' R' B U2 B' L2 D B' L'
*6. *U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B F' L' U R D2 U' R2 B' U F2 D'
*7. *F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R U B R2 F U
*8. *B2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F L2 U2 F R U' B2 F2 D F' D2 R' U
*9. *D2 F' L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 R F' D' L2 U2 L U2 B' D' U
*10. *B2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 B F D' R F L2 B2 D' U2
*11. *U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' F2 R U2 F' D' L2 B2 U' R' F2 D
*12. *U' B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B' L B L' B' L F2 D L' F
*13. *F2 D2 U2 F2 R U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 U' R U2 F D2 L' R F D F
*14. *F D2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L' B L' F R' D' U L2 F R2
*15. *F U L U2 F2 R' F' D' B' L F R2 F R2 F U2 B2 R2 B L2 F
*16. *L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 F D' U2 L U2 F2 L2 F' U' R2
*17. *D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U R D' R' B D' U L'
*18. *L D2 L B' L B' R2 B R2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2
*19. *L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U L' F' L2 R U' B' D2 L D2 U'
*20. *U' D' B U2 L' U2 B2 U2 B L B2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L B2
*21. *L' R' U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B R' D' R U' R D' L2 F2
*22. *L U2 L D2 L' U2 R' B2 R F2 R' F' R2 B2 F D' F D2 F2 U' R2
*23. *B2 F2 R F2 U2 L R2 F2 L B2 U2 F R2 U' L' D2 F' L2 F2 R
*24. *R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B L2 B L2 F2 U2 L U R B2 D U' B D2 B'
*25. *F2 R F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 U' B L2 F L' D B2 U' L2
*26. *R2 D U L2 D R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 B' L' D2 R' U' B' D' U2
*27. *L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 B2 R' U2 B' F2 L' D U R2 F' U
*28. *B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D' R D U L U2 L F' U' R B2 L'
*29. *D2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 U F2 R2 B R F' U L' R2 U'
*30. *D2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 L U2 F2 L' B L2 D R U2 B D2 L U2 F
*31. *R2 D L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L R F' U B2 L B U' B
*32. *L2 F L2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' B R U2 B2 F' R U' L2
*33. *D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 F U2 R B2 D' F D2 U
*34. *B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L R D' B' R' D2 U2 B' R' D'
*35. *U' B' D B' R2 L' D2 R U2 F' U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2
*36. *D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 R' F' L R' B R D' L R D'
*37. *R2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 R B' F' L' F D F U2 R D
*38. *U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D U' B' R F D R U F L F2
*39. *R' U2 B2 R U D R' D' B R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' D2 F2
*40. *R F2 L' F2 L' B2 R B2 D2 U2 B' L B' U' B R' D2 U2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R L U' F' B' U R' F' D L U2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2
*2. *U2 R2 D U2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' F2 L' B' L R D' B' D B R U2
*3. *D R U B2 R L' U' F U' B L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2
*4. *L D2 R2 F2 L U R U B' D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 D' R2
*5. *L2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U F2 L2 F' R2 B R2 D' R B2 F D L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B' D R D L D' R' U' L'
*2. *F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L' B' D' F L2 B F D' L
*3. *U2 L' D R F R' U' D F R U2 L U2 F2 R B2 R L2 B2 U2
*4. *F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B U B2 F2 L B L2 D2 F L2
*5. *D2 F2 R B2 L F2 L R' B2 F2 R F U B D2 L2 F' L R2 F' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 R U' F' U2 L U2 F2 L' B2 F'
*2. *R B2 R U2 L' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' B' R D' U2 B' F U L2 F' R'
*3. *L F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L B R2 U R B F2 R2 D2 U2
*4. *B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L B' R2 U2 L' R' D' R' F' R'
*5. *B R2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 B' L2 U B U F2 L' B F2 R2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U R2 U B2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B L2 U F2 D2 R' F2 R2 F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U R2 F' R F' R2
*3. *D L2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' L D L' D' B2 F' R U'
*4. *D2 Rw Uw Fw U' Fw2 F2 Uw2 F R B' F Uw U2 L B' Fw F2 Uw L' B' Uw' B2 D2 B D' Fw D' Fw' F' U' R2 Fw2 U2 L Rw R D2 Uw R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U F U' R2 U R2 U' R2
*3. *U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D' L' B' R' F2 U' F R D U'
*4. *U B' Uw L D B' F2 Rw D2 B L2 Rw2 F2 L Uw U' R' D' Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw' D2 R Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L B2 Fw F2 L2 Fw2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R' U
*5. *Dw2 Uw' U' B' Uw R' D2 Fw2 Lw' B Bw F' L' Dw Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F' U2 L' F' D' U2 Rw' Uw2 Lw Dw Bw' D2 Dw2 Bw2 L Lw' Bw' Uw R' Bw F U Fw Lw' Uw2 L2 Dw L' F Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Bw2 Dw L2 Bw R Bw Lw' B2 Fw Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L' U R B' L B' U' r u
*2. *U' B L R L' R' U' R' l b u'
*3. *U B' R' L' R' L' R' U' L' l' r b u'
*4. *U L B R U' L' B' r' b
*5. *R' L R B R L R b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (3, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(6, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 6) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, 1) / (6, -5)
*5. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 4) / (6, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R L U' D' R L' D U
*2. *U' R U D U R' L U'
*3. *U' D' U' L U' R U L' U'
*4. *U' L U' D L' U D' U
*5. *U' D U L' D' L' R' U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 25, 2013)

*5x5* - 2:47.63, 2:58.15, (2:41.35), (3:04.89), 3:04.42 = *2:56.73*
*6x6* - (6:51.83), 6:25.52, 6:05.54, (5:12.41), 6:29.46 = *6:20.17*
*7x7* - (10:41.02), 9:45.35, 9:58.73, 10:15.89, (9:36.65) = *9:59.99*
*OH* - 37.64, (37.09), 42.12, 40.47, (42.33) = *40.08*
*Clock* - 48.27, (58.01), 53.85, (39.70), 40.58 = *47.57*
*Pyraminx* - 10.68, 13.00, 14.20, (10.48), (24.57) = *12.63*
*Skewb* - 41.40, (44.05), 30.97, 39.37, (27.24) = *37.25*

Ha. 7x7 sub-10 average


----------



## BoBiCa (Mar 26, 2013)

*3x3 = * 24.18 21.43 21.43 27.24 24.41 = 23.74


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 28, 2013)

*2X2X2*: 10.32 (14.63) (5.68) 9.25 8.66 = *9.41*

*3X3X3*: (21.61) (29.60) 27.41 28.81 24.81 = *27.01*

*4X4X4*: 4:00.71 4:37.56 3:17.38 (2:51.40) (4:53.93) = *3:58.55*

*5X5X5*: 17:32.60 DNF DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*

*Pyraminx*: 39.63 (53.86) 37.85 (18.58) 36.46 = *37.98*


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

*2x2*: 6.60, 9.36, (6.10), (12.51), 9.22 = 8.39
*3x3*: 22.20, (21.85), (25.79), 21.96, 25.06 = 23.07
*Pyraminx*: (29.76), (13.97), 22.40, 24.50, 14.21 = 20.37
*3x3 OH*: 1:19.62, 1:19.04, 1:21.17, (DNF), (1:07.07) = 1:19.62
*Magic*: 5.12, (7.96), (4.79), 5.77, 5.65 = 5.51


----------



## emolover (Mar 29, 2013)

6x6: 2:58.92
2:55.69, 3:03.87, 2:59.66, 3:01.40, 2:55.71


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 29, 2013)

2x2: 6.12, (8.90), (3.10), 5.44, 6.27 = 5.94

3x3: (15.02), 15.72, 15.27, (17.00), 15.57 = 15.52

4x4: 1:19.46, (1:32.83), 1:16.58, (1:16.23), 1:21.60 = 1:19.22

5x5: 3:11.56, (3:28.00), 3:04.48, 3:02.88, (2:57.19) = 3:06.30

2-3-4 relay: 1:50.86

2-3-4-5 relay: 5:20.12


----------



## Dene (Mar 29, 2013)

*3x3:* (19.73), 15.73, (15.25), 17.76, 16.37 = 16.62
*4x4:* (52.37), (1:20.45), 59.57, 1:12.08, 1:03.52 = 1:05.06
*5x5:* 1:44.10, 1:36.64, (2:06.95), (1:27.91), 1:48.26 = 1:43.00
*6x6:* (3:25.11), 3:21.52, 3:09.76, (3:03.49), 3:23.43 = 3:18.24
*7x7:* 5:13.66, 5:13.02, (4:49.65), (5:14.84), 4:57.64 = 5:08.11
*OH:* 33.94, (33.14), (43.11), 33.89, 41.11 = 36.31
*Megaminx:* 2:09.75, (2:13.11), 2:01.14, 2:01.11, (1:31.30) = 2:04.00
*Pyraminx:* (15.60), 9.70, 12.32, 9.48, (7.11) = 10.50
*Square-1:* 25.96, 29.09, (35.48), (18.96), 32.04 = 29.03

Horrible once again... although I think that megaminx solve was a PB XD


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 29, 2013)

2x2x2: 2.684, (3.013), (1.824), 2.936, 2.851 = *2.824*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 25



Spoiler



2x2x2: D' F' R2 L' U
F2L-1: R2 . D2 R B2 R D
L4C: B R * B' R' B'

. = R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U
* = D2 B' U' B D2 B' U B

Solution: D' F' R2 L2 U R2 U' L U D2 R B2 R D B R D2 B' U' B D2 B' U R' B'


----------



## mycube (Mar 30, 2013)

the first result in FMC on the website must be DNF!! (Abraham Levine (alevine))
His comment to this is "Just reversed the scramble. Might not be optimal, but who cares." Is he a troll?! or just stupid..

also i think he missed how to do match the scramble.


----------



## gunner (Mar 30, 2013)

*2x2:* (4.68), (6.44), 5.95, 5.72, 5.53 = 5.73
*3x3:* 14.58, 16.92, (17.80), 15.21, (13.32) = 15.57
*4x4:* 1:00.77, 58.89, 59.40, (1:09.75), (56.98) = 59.69
*5x5:* (2:55.03), 2:27.41, 2:45.80, (2:24.42), 2:29.79 = 2:34.33
*3x3 OH:* (43.32), (31.79), 34.26, 36.10, 36.03 = 35.46
*2-4 Relay:* 1:21.79
*Megaminx:* (1:36.37), 1:48.96, 1:48.82, 1:40.29, (1:57.57) = 1:46.02
*Pyraminx:* (9.84), 9.81, 9.68, 9.59, (8.06) = 9.69


----------



## KCuber (Mar 30, 2013)

mycube said:


> the first result in FMC on the website must be DNF!! (Abraham Levine (alevine))
> His comment to this is "Just reversed the scramble. Might not be optimal, but who cares." Is he a troll?! or just stupid..
> 
> also i think he missed how to do match the scramble.



Yeah that's definitely not fair


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 30, 2013)

12.08, 11.70, 11.71, 10.56, 11.69 = 11.70 nice sd...


----------



## DuLe (Mar 31, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 5.85, (7.12), (5.53), 6.15, 7.02 = *6.34*
*3x3x3:* (16.69), (23.04), 18.33, 18.02, 19.11 = *18.49*
*4x4x4:* (1:37.10), 1:30.12, 1:26.02, 1:25.28, (1:24.10) = *1:27.14*
*5x5x5:* (2:58.64), 3:16.39, 3:10.99, (3:26.43), 3:15.70 = *3:14.36*
*3x3x3 BLD:* (DNF), 3:51.52, (DNF) = *3:51.52*
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.89, 46.22, (45.31), (49.33), 47.31 = *46.81*
*3x3x3 FT:* 3:29.35, (3:07.12), (3:44.05), 3:32.91, 3:25.65 = *3:29.30*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:22.43, (1:07.13), 1:08.11, (1:29.00), 1:14.65 = *1:15.06*
*3x3x3 FM:* *35*
*2+3+4:* *2:08.87*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:46.33*
*Magic:* 4.77, 5.39, (6.64), (4.35), 4.69 = *4.95*
*Master Magic:* (12.38), 9.75, 8.47, (7.85), 9.45 = *9.22*
*Megaminx:* (3:45.03), 3:17.45, (3:05.85), 3:22.23, 3:42.36 = *3:27.35*
*Pyraminx:* (10.78), 6.37, 7.59, 8.16, (5.89) = *7.37*


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Mar 31, 2013)

*3x3* *19.24* 21.69, 18.65, 20.18, 18.90, 18.37


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 1, 2013)

*2x2:*8.09, 6.78, 3.09, 5.25, 6.19 = * 6.07 * 
*3x3* 15.74, 16.31, 17.19, 14.54, 14.45 = *15.53*


----------



## Gordon (Apr 2, 2013)

*2x2*: 11.379, (4.187), 11.214, 9.181, (11.523) = *10.591*
*3x3*: (41.679), 35.418, (27.813), 33.445, 32.018 = *33.627*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2013)

Gordon said:


> *2x2*: 11.379, (4.187), 11.214, 9.181, (11.523) = *10.591*
> *3x3*: (41.679), 35.418, (27.813), 33.445, 32.018 = *33.627*



You already have an entry for 3x3 for week 13. Is this post perhaps for week 14?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2013)

Edit: Final results (added a missing 5x5 bld)
congratulations to KCuber, mycube and bryson

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.82 Sebastien
 3.47 antoineccantin
 3.64 Jaycee
 4.01 KCuber
 4.14 riley
 4.16 CuberMan
 4.22 Lapinsavant
 4.32 mycube
 4.43 bryson azzopard
 4.83 yuxuibbs
 4.99 FinnGamer
 5.55 kalyk
 5.73 gunner
 5.94 khoavo12
 6.00 Akash Rupela
 6.05 bacyril
 6.07 SirWaffle
 6.12 zaki
 6.23 Iggy
 6.34 DuLe
 6.91 cxinlee
 6.96 SweetSolver
 7.18 Mikel
 7.70 Nihahhat
 7.90 bh13
 8.39 blairubik
 8.39 TopCuber
 8.44 Schmidt
 8.59 DodusNet
 8.94 lemakk
 9.26 Cubercart
 9.41 MarcelP
 9.52 Trondhat
 10.71 MichaelErskine
 12.92 CuberCat
 13.74 alevine
 30.08 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(44)

 9.24 KCuber
 9.68 antoineccantin
 11.83 riley
 12.12 CuberMan
 12.52 uvafan
 12.79 henrik
 12.99 mycube
 13.18 Akash Rupela
 13.36 yuxuibbs
 14.46 FinnGamer
 14.58 zaki
 15.52 khoavo12
 15.53 SirWaffle
 15.57 gunner
 15.87 Iggy
 16.14 Jaycee
 16.61 bryson azzopard
 16.62 Dene
 16.90 blairubik
 17.31 Kenneth Svendson
 17.91 Mikel
 18.38 sej64
 18.49 DuLe
 18.97 kalyk
 18.99 Speedcuby
 19.24 awesomecuber150
 19.90 cxinlee
 20.28 bacyril
 20.89 Schmidt
 22.14 scylla
 22.71 Trondhat
 23.07 TopCuber
 23.34 BoBiCa
 24.22 bh13
 24.54 Nihahhat
 25.51 MichaelErskine
 25.63 hfsdo
 26.89 lemakk
 27.01 MarcelP
 35.03 Gordon
 35.40 MatsBergsten
 38.79 DodusNet
 45.90 alevine
 1:00.90 CuberCat
*4x4x4*(21)

 37.57 KCuber
 46.99 antoineccantin
 51.06 zaki
 51.99 mycube
 56.24 riley
 58.24 henrik
 59.69 gunner
 1:01.59 FinnGamer
 1:03.48 Iggy
 1:05.06 Dene
 1:08.93 bacyril
 1:14.35 bryson azzopard
 1:15.09 yuxuibbs
 1:15.32 Jaycee
 1:19.21 khoavo12
 1:27.14 DuLe
 1:34.44 bh13
 1:42.92 blairubik
 1:54.23 lemakk
 2:03.15 Schmidt
 3:58.55 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:23.38 KCuber
 1:29.63 zaki
 1:40.03 mycube
 1:43.00 Dene
 1:56.42 bryson azzopard
 2:05.58 Iggy
 2:06.88 FinnGamer
 2:14.98 bacyril
 2:34.33 gunner
 2:40.61 yuxuibbs
 2:56.73 DuffyEdge
 2:57.74 Jaycee
 3:06.31 khoavo12
 3:14.36 DuLe
 4:26.40 Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:34.05 KCuber
 2:58.92 emolover
 3:06.90 zaki
 3:11.36 mycube
 3:18.24 Dene
 3:38.53 antoineccantin
 3:39.41 bacyril
 4:01.34 bryson azzopard
 4:56.07 Mike Hughey
 5:02.55 yuxuibbs
 6:20.17 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:29.16 KCuber
 4:31.55 zaki
 4:38.03 mycube
 5:08.11 Dene
 5:26.45 bacyril
 5:54.68 bryson azzopard
 6:52.70 FinnGamer
 9:59.99 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 14.79 antoineccantin
 18.48 KCuber
 21.94 henrik
 22.12 yuxuibbs
 22.91 riley
 25.02 mycube
 30.38 zaki
 33.70 FinnGamer
 33.98 Iggy
 34.44 sej64
 34.92 bryson azzopard
 35.46 gunner
 36.31 Dene
 36.32 Jaycee
 40.08 DuffyEdge
 40.69 Kenneth Svendson
 46.81 DuLe
 51.03 Nihahhat
 52.86 blairubik
 54.66 Trondhat
 1:02.96 Schmidt
 1:08.04 bacyril
 1:09.83 bh13
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 3:29.30 DuLe
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 18.25 Jaycee
 22.38 Mikel
 27.52 Iggy
 36.51 MatsBergsten
 44.95 bryson azzopard
 1:09.30 Schmidt
 DNF bh13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 35.09 riley
 59.36 sej64
 1:05.50 MatsBergsten
 1:08.46 Mikel
 1:37.05 henrik
 1:39.25 mycube
 1:47.59 blairubik
 2:28.80 bryson azzopard
 2:43.27 Lapinsavant
 3:08.99 bacyril
 3:51.52 DuLe
 DNF Iggy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:29.19 MatsBergsten
10:44.01 Iggy
14:10.84 riley
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

16:50.82 MatsBergsten
 1:30:00.00 antoineccantin
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

10/12 (46:57)  riley
4/4 (28:05)  bryson azzopard
3/3 (26:41)  bacyril
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:09.53 Jaycee
 1:11.32 bacyril
 1:15.06 DuLe
 1:25.71 bryson azzopard
 1:44.28 KCuber
 DNF blairubik
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 56.28 KCuber
 1:08.56 zaki
 1:14.47 mycube
 1:15.91 riley
 1:21.16 bryson azzopard
 1:21.79 gunner
 1:34.40 Jaycee
 1:38.27 FinnGamer
 1:49.75 yuxuibbs
 1:50.37 bacyril
 1:50.86 khoavo12
 2:08.87 DuLe
 2:19.23 blairubik
 2:28.79 MichaelErskine
 2:35.08 lemakk
 2:48.78 bh13
 3:14.02 Schmidt
 5:16.59 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:21.38 KCuber
 2:35.06 zaki
 3:04.19 mycube
 3:47.80 FinnGamer
 3:54.50 bryson azzopard
 4:14.72 bacyril
 4:46.61 yuxuibbs
 5:07.09 blairubik
 5:20.12 khoavo12
 5:46.33 DuLe
 7:02.76 MichaelErskine
 7:37.11 lemakk
*Magic*(4)

 1.15 SweetSolver
 1.17 bryson azzopard
 1.17 yuxuibbs
 4.95 DuLe
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.64 bryson azzopard
 4.44 yuxuibbs
 9.22 DuLe
*Skewb*(4)

 22.88 bryson azzopard
 27.28 Schmidt
 37.25 DuffyEdge
 1:13.46 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(6)

 10.28 Iggy
 13.97 zaki
 21.25 bryson azzopard
 25.54 Schmidt
 46.19 yuxuibbs
 47.57 DuffyEdge
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.64 Iggy
 5.71 antoineccantin
 6.99 zaki
 7.18 CuberMan
 7.37 DuLe
 7.78 bacyril
 7.89 KCuber
 9.69 gunner
 10.50 Dene
 11.21 yuxuibbs
 11.82 Schmidt
 11.92 bryson azzopard
 12.63 SweetSolver
 12.63 DuffyEdge
 13.75 bh13
 13.87 Speedcuby
 17.15 Trondhat
 33.69 CuberCat
 37.98 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:30.87 KCuber
 1:46.02 gunner
 1:47.19 zaki
 1:49.37 Iggy
 1:53.08 bacyril
 2:04.00 Dene
 2:09.89 bryson azzopard
 2:22.62 mycube
 2:42.75 yuxuibbs
 3:01.70 Mike Hughey
 3:27.35 DuLe
*Square-1*(7)

 28.54 kalyk
 29.03 Dene
 30.20 lemakk
 37.47 Akash Rupela
 42.43 bacyril
 1:17.31 Iggy
 1:32.12 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 Attila
25 Sebastien
26 okayama
27 mycube
29 guusrs
32 Jakube
34 KCuber
35 DuLe
39 blairubik
40 sej64
52 Schmidt
58 bh13

*Contest results*

275 KCuber
234 mycube
232 bryson azzopard
225 zaki
196 riley
184 bacyril
178 yuxuibbs
177 antoineccantin
177 Iggy
155 FinnGamer
153 gunner
151 DuLe
140 Jaycee
138 Dene
106 blairubik
100 khoavo12
100 henrik
98 Schmidt
96 CuberMan
74 MatsBergsten
73 Akash Rupela
73 sej64
70 bh13
67 Mikel
63 kalyk
61 Sebastien
58 SirWaffle
54 DuffyEdge
46 lemakk
43 uvafan
42 Lapinsavant
40 Kenneth Svendson
40 cxinlee
39 Nihahhat
37 Trondhat
32 MichaelErskine
32 SweetSolver
31 MarcelP
29 TopCuber
29 Speedcuby
22 awesomecuber150
22 Attila
20 okayama
18 guusrs
18 scylla
17 Jakube
17 DodusNet
16 emolover
15 BoBiCa
15 Mike Hughey
13 CuberCat
11 hfsdo
9 alevine
9 Cubercart
8 Gordon


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2013)

You forgot my 5BLD 

edit: Apparently it displayed it as 1.00, is supposed to be 1:30:00.00


----------



## KCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay I won


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> You already have an entry for 3x3 for week 13. Is this post perhaps for week 14?



Actually I did the scambles of week 13. Didn't realize that I've done them before...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You forgot my 5BLD
> 
> edit: Apparently it displayed it as 1.00, is supposed to be 1:30:00.00



Yes, I saw 1.00 and thought it was an error of some kind.
I'll add your result immediately


----------

